# Condensation



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

We have noticed that the screws that attach the bed curtain to the interior (on the over-cab bed) attract quite a big drip of condensation - has anyone else noticed this? It wouldn't be a leak would it? :? 

Chris


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Chris,

I have a 1993 Hymer 544.

One thing is for certain, if you shut up for the night without any ventilation, you are asking for trouble. 

Unless it it raining badly I always leave the vents open, even the side windows. I have made security blocks which allow the windows to open an inch or two without jeopardising our safety and I always try and park up with the windscreen facing east. This eliminates the problem most of the time, but not always.

Regards

Drew


----------

